# Do all beans have a similar resting period?



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

The reason I ask is that I have received a couple of bags from Rave today which were roasted on the 27th May. Mocha Java and Warrawee. Does the usual resting of 7-10 days still apply?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cracked open my signature blend today, was roasted on the 27th also, tasted great!

I reckon you should try a sneaky shot after 3-4 days, then every day after and see what it develops like.

next time you order it you should be in a position to know what day to start using it!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up, buddy. I have a new bag of Rave Signature also. That was roasted about 12 days ago. I bought 2 bags of it to coincide with the delivery of my Mignon. I have nearly finished the first bag, so the second one will be well rested.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You might hear a hiss from the espresso machine just after the shot has finished, which is the gas escaping.

If you have no other beans then dig in, you'll be fine. The coffee should improve a bit as it ages (7 days post roast), and then start to die (3-4 weeks post roast).

I'd say lighter roasted coffee seems to require less resting, but haven't conducted enough experiments to say for certain.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually had the hiss in the PF after grinding, just before tamping, left a little condensation on the PF also, first time i have seen that!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No, I think optimum resting times vary. Lighter fruitier beans need a little longer.

The Warawee will need a week from roasting, the MJ maybe only 3 days, although it will get better.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

some of the has bean one's i've tried take 2 or 3 weeks to come of age - so no they are all different. BUT typically the darker roasted more simple coffees take less time - i'd say.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive known beans to be past their best for filter coffee at day 7 and others not peak for espresso until day 14-21+


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Shouldn't the roaster you buy from have the knowledge?

If they can't tell you something as simple as the correct resting time for the bean and style of grind you will be using it for they ain't upto much Imo


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

A lot of roasters simply don't experiment to find out IMO and just say the usual 3-4 days, that doesn't mean that their coffee is bad though.

Generally the darker the roast the longer the rest I find for espresso, but obviously this can vary with bean


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad this thread is here. I just got my first order from rave. But slightly different qu as in away from home I got mine ground. Do I still need to let them rest ?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No is the short answer.

Because you have changed it being a complete entity being the bean and ground it up in to particles therfore the structure no longer exists that once needed resting.

At least that's how I understand it

Hope this helps


----------



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

I was at Rave today picking up some Ethiopian doyo, only roasted yesterday. I usually find the minimum number of days before I start to use them is about 4 days after roasting. but really comes into it's own after about 7-10 days.

Was anybody on here buying 2kg of beans today at Rave.


----------

